# Took the plunge



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats Skee!  Keep going, you'll love it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2005)

Skee, pick up a Maverick ET-73 for your new WSM.  It monitors both the pit temp and the meat temp.  Good luck and congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Finney (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome Skee,
You will love that WSM.  It will cook anything that will fit in it once you learn the ropes.  Many members on this site have and use them.  There are also some pretty smart people here once you get past their dense outer layer.  Also check out www.virtualweberbullet.com for some basics of using your new cooker.  It is a good site but way more tightly policed than this one.  Watch your Ps & Qs over there... and don't forget to use your real name.  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2005)

Great purchase skee. Now if you used a Guru.......................


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

A guru is for the lazy folk who have no clue to there pit or how it runs to maintain it. It's the" set it and forget it "of barbecue. I must say I'm impressed with how it works and I'm sure it's a simple thing for simple people. Funny thing with barbecue is, There is no right way or wrong way. I like the fact that I can control my pit with out the assistance of a electric mechanical device.I grantee I get the same amount of sleep as the guys using a guru. I'll say it again, It's all about fire control and knowing your pit. I bought one of those wireless thermometers a few weeks back and didn't do any thing different to what I usually do to cook a hundred pound of butts, But I found my self looking at the remote every hour, For what? I have no clue. My pit I understand and depending on the wind and weather I can control it and anticipate what will happen. Just like foil. If you use it and get great results, Groovy, Some use it with out ever experiencing a piece of meat done wit out it.Why? because that's how every one else told me to do it. Experiment a little. unless you totally tank your fire, Every thing will come out good. This post is not intended to offend any one who uses a guru or foil. I'm just " Old school " If it works for you, Who am I to criticize?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> A guru is for the lazy folk who have no clue to there pit or how it runs to maintain it. It's the" set it and forget it "of barbecue. I must say I'm impressed with how it works and I'm sure it's a simple thing for simple people. Funny thing with barbecue is, There is no right way or wrong way. I like the fact that I can control my pit with out the assistance of a electric mechanical device.I grantee I get the same amount of sleep as the guys using a guru. I'll say it again, It's all about fire control and knowing your pit. I bought one of those wireless thermometers a few weeks back and didn't do any thing different to what I usually do to cook a hundred pound of butts, But I found my self looking at the remote every hour, For what? I have no clue. My pit I understand and depending on the wind and weather I can control it and anticipate what will happen. Just like foil. If you use it and get great results, Groovy, Some use it with out ever experiencing a piece of meat done wit out it.Why? because that's how every one else told me to do it. Experiment a little. unless you totally tank your fire, Every thing will come out good. This post is not intended to offend any one who uses a guru or foil. I'm just " Old school " If it works for you, Who am I to criticize?



Amen Pigs!  I agree with you 100%,  but I gotta break the corn out!   :pop:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

I expect full reports with your new Gator stick burner.Real pics, None of that Photoshop jazz. :grin:  Did you put sealer on the bricks? No need for popcorn. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Lazy folk? Simple people? No clue???  And you didn't intend to offend anyone?????  Hmmmm....

I think you should get one so you have more time ~ Maybe then, you can take a spelling/grammar class.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2005)

I have and use one. Cooked for almost a year without one. Some of us are busy with family and don't have the time you have to cook. Glad all your cooks come out great every time. If I had that much talent, I'd do that for a living instead of a hobby!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Lazy folk? Simple people? No clue???  And you didn't intend to offend anyone?????  Hmmmm....
> 
> I think you should get one so you have more time ~ Maybe then, you can take a spelling/grammar class.


  Sorry Joker, I have no class, Nor do I figure taking any. I'm just a old crotchety guy stuck with the old ways.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I have and use one. Cooked for almost a year without one. Some of us are busy with family and don't have the time you have to cook. Glad all your cooks come out great every time. If I had that much talent, I'd do that for a living instead of a hobby!


 I do. This year has been a good one. I won't have to worry about the heat bill, Or other bills this winter. :grin:  Life is good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I expect full reports with your new Gator stick burner.Real pics, None of that Photoshop jazz. :grin:  Did you put sealer on the bricks? No need for popcorn. :grin:



No sealer yet, I need to do it soon though cause I'll be busy when the Gator arrives.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Real men use _unsealed_ bricks ....Wuss!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Real men use _unsealed_ bricks ....Wuss!


 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Aug 24, 2005)

Seal them with pork fat...
Then if any pork fat drips or splashes on the you won't be able to tell.


----------

